# MTH Challenger with nine MTH passenger cars.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got four more UP passenger cars from Ray, giving me a total of nine, which includes the dome car I made from one of the MTH coaches. Just pulling those 9 cars by hand makes me appreciate how powerful the Challenger is. 

Video Of Challenger Run


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's awesome, Jerry... ﻿









Running it on DCS?????


[/list]


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat train video...NICE


----------

